# Loco cleaning



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

Spent some time yesterday taking these boys apart and cleaning the contacts to get them running nice. Now I need a way to clean the wheels up real good.


----------



## Ko Improbable (Mar 15, 2017)

Assuming your locomotives are picking up power from both sets of trucks, you could put your cleaner-moistened cloth on the track between one truck and the rails and then, holding the locomotive in place, apply power to spin the wheels. Repeat with the other truck.

That's what I've done, and it seems to have worked well.


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

That's what I used to do, but dang it, just couldn't remember.


----------



## luvadj (Jul 3, 2017)

On my layout, I polished the tops of the rails with a stainless steel washer, used a wire wheel on my Dremel to polish the wheels on my locos and went to all metal wheels instead of plastic ones and all I have to do before each operating session is to wipe down the rails with a piece of old T-shirt....It has worked for me for many years now....

Results may vary......


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Wheel cleaner*



Ko Improbable said:


> Assuming your locomotives are picking up power from both sets of trucks, you could put your cleaner-moistened cloth on the track between one truck and the rails and then, holding the locomotive in place, apply power to spin the wheels. Repeat with the other truck.
> 
> That's what I've done, and it seems to have worked well.


BNSF Fan;

Minitrix makes a wheel cleaner for N-scale locomotives. It can be set on top of the track for power, and the loco's wheels are held over the cleaner. The top of the cleaner has brass brushes which pass power to the wheels and clean them shiny bright as they spin. I have one, and it works very well, but it is expensive, I bought mine years ago when they were more reasonably priced. The blue and white striped item in the photo is the wheel cleaner. The LPS-1 is an excellent liquid track, and wheel, cleaner which leaves a thin, non-greasy, electrically conductive, coating on the rails and wheels. It helps the trains run very smoothly.
Whether either of these items would be worth buying, depends on how many locos you need to clean,and how often. The alcohol/ towel method, (suggested by Ko Improbable above) works too, and costs less. It's not quite as quick and easy, and does not clean the wheels quite as clean, but it's certainly adequate.

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

traction fan said:


> BNSF Fan;
> 
> Minitrix makes a wheel cleaner for N-scale locomotives. It can be set on top of the track for power, and the loco's wheels are held over the cleaner. The top of the cleaner has brass brushes which pass power to the wheels and clean them shiny bright as they spin. I have one, and it works very well, but it is expensive, I bought mine years ago when they were more reasonably priced. The blue and white striped item in the photo is the wheel cleaner. The LPS-1 is an excellent liquid track, and wheel, cleaner which leaves a thin, non-greasy, electrically conductive, coating on the rails and wheels. It helps the trains run very smoothly.
> Whether either of these items would be worth buying, depends on how many locos you need to clean,and how often. The alcohol/ towel method, (suggested by Ko Improbable above) works too, and costs less. It's not quite as quick and easy, and does not clean the wheels quite as clean, but it's certainly adequate.
> ...


I did some googling and it's only about $25.00 on Amazon, not bad and I think it would be worth it.
Woodland Scenics has a wheel cleaner on Amazon for about $20.00.
I think the Minitrix would be better, no pads to replace.
Thanks for the tip on the Minitrix, I think I'll pick one up.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*"Only" $25, time, (and inflation) march on.*



BNSF Fan said:


> I did some googling and it's only about $25.00 on Amazon, not bad and I think it would be worth it.
> Woodland Scenics has a wheel cleaner on Amazon for about $20.00.
> I think the Minitrix would be better, no pads to replace.
> Thanks for the tip on the Minitrix, I think I'll pick one up.


BNSF Fan;

You're welcome for the tip, and you will be getting a good quality wheel cleaner. I had to laugh at the "only $25" statement in your post. :laugh: I think I remember paying $9 for mine, albeit many years ago. They have continued to go up in price, but it's a nice tool to have. 

regards;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Ironrogue (Jan 22, 2014)

Just to be clear 
After reading technical specifics on Grainger.com LPS1 is labeled non-conductive 
Please advise if this is incorrect 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

Ironrogue said:


> Just to be clear
> After reading technical specifics on Grainger.com LPS1 is labeled non-conductive
> Please advise if this is incorrect
> 
> ...


 LPS-1 Conducts just fine on my track. LPS-2 and LPS-3 are non-conductive.

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------

